# Pant Alteration



## ChubbyGuy

Not to sound gay, but does anyone know if its possible to alter snowboard pants? I recently bought some analog pants that are almost perfect, the only thing is that the pant seems to bunch up around the butt area, like theres excess fabric there or something, and it looks like im wearing a diaper or something. I know its possible with regular pants, but can this be taken in with snowboarding pants? Like would it mess up the waterproofing or something?


----------



## ek3

No it won't ruin the waterproofing since you have to wash with tx direct and whatnot anyway.

which analog pants?


----------



## ChubbyGuy

The analog byrne pants. the one w/ suspenders. Do you know if tailors can even take these pants apart? its pretty thick


----------



## Guest

Only way to know is to bring them in and have them take a look. I'm short at 5'8" which isn't a problem much til I cracked my kneecap in half and gained some weight this season forcing me to buy XL. Normally I'm a 30" inseam but the XL range from 32 to 36. A really good tailor can split the seams, cut out the extra and resew like you never even had it done. It's expensive with heavy duty fabrics though. $28 just to hem my pants and move the zipper.


----------



## m_jel

it definitely cost that much just because they had to move the zipper, not because they had to hem different material


----------



## ek3

ChubbyGuy said:


> The analog byrne pants. the one w/ suspenders. Do you know if tailors can even take these pants apart? its pretty thick


I just ordered them too. I wonder how they'll look on me. If you do get it sewn let me know how it goes and possibly you can post some pics to see the difference.


----------



## Incogneato

taking them to a regualr tailor is a bad idea, you can't cut up and sew them back together like you would regular pants because they will leak water through the stiches, the seams need to taped. is it that big of a deal, those pants are meant to be worn low with sag, thats how they are designed.

if you absolutely must have them altered either check the goretex site for an authorized repair place, your AG pants aren't goretex (they use toray laminates) but a place like that will know how to deal with them properly, if there isn't a place listed there that works for you then ask around at camping/hiking stores, they may know a place that does alterations or repairs in your area.


----------



## ChubbyGuy

Alright thanks for the info Incogneato, ill probably check out a camping store if I end up getting it done. Ek3 ill let you know how it goes


----------



## jmacphee9

i think you can buy the seam tape somewhere too like rei or moosejaw? but it will eliminate your waterproofing where your stitch was.


----------



## ek3

I see what you mean with the Analog Byrne pants but I LOVE EM! They look awesome IMHO. Even my girlfriend gets jealous that she can't find pants that look this nice.


----------



## Guest

Not to jack this thread but I cant find any decent snowbaording pants in sizes over 40. I may be bigger than the avg. ripper but I still would like to find a really good fitting pair of brand name pants that fit XX large guys.


----------



## legallyillegal

686 smarty cargo


----------



## ChubbyGuy

legallyillegal said:


> 686 smarty cargo


^^ + 1
My bro is a big guy and he rocks the 686 syndicate pants which fit really well, even a little baggy but in a good way


----------



## Amostheripper

Guest said:


> Not to jack this thread but I cant find any decent snowbaording pants in sizes over 40. I may be bigger than the avg. ripper but I still would like to find a really good fitting pair of brand name pants that fit XX large guys.


Burton AK xxl


----------

